# PLEASE READ STOLEN GOATS in AK



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I'm posting here in case people are just looking by category. I know we have 1 or 2 members from Alaska, but I'm not sure how to locate them. This gal had goats stolen right from her farm. For those of you who have FB here is a link. 
To my friends who own goats or know people with goats. Please keep your eyes and ears open for anyone who suddenly has a new herd of Nubians and/or Nigerian Dwarf goats. Especially if they suddenly have a bunch of kids born in the next 2 weeks. This weekend I had quite a few goats disappear out of my barn...as well as all of my 6-8 week old chickens. I'm not super concerned about the chickens, they are somewhat replaceable but I have lost nearly my entire herd of goats!!!! Whoever this a-hole is that decided to rob me, they deserve a very severe form of punishment. I worked for years to acquire these goats and many of them were babies that I bred and raised on a bottle! At least half of the does were bred and due to kid in the next 2 weeks. Out of the 5 goats left in my barn, 2 were pregnant and aborted their nearly full term triplets...I'm guessing as a result of the stress from being chased. I've lost my milk supply, and even worse my pets. What a horrible horrible thing to do!!!!!
https://www.facebook.com/FindRaynasGoats

You can also contact_ 
CBS 11 News would like to talk to someone about the goat theft as soon as we can - our newsroom number is 274-1111. Thanks!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

wow...that's absolutely terrible. I really hope they find whoever did this, and I hope they get horrible punishment and I hope the goats are safe. 

I hate hearing about stealing off of farms. it's a really big issue here, but the authorities don't really punish parietal larceny.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I know. We (not us personally) have had goats stolen around here, unfortunately it's always around hispanic holidays. We sell very cheap to many of them for their get togethers, but times do get tough financially for people. Not that it makes it ok.


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

We have yet to have any goats stolen in my area but Im thinkin its just a matter of time. Stolen cattle is another thing. Last year over 200 thousand dollars worth of cattle were takin last year in my area. 

Its makes you angry an a tendency to become violent when you start messing with ppls way of life. In most cases they are stealing ppls food supply!! You know if these ppl are doing this because they are hungry (9 times outta 10 thats not the case) all they would have to do is ask for some food an we would gladly feed them. 

To me with the ones that were left an preg for them to abort is like kicking you when your down. I feel just awful for these ppl. I hope these ppl are caught an justice is served.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

This makes me so angry, I can't even post. I'm just so sorry for her.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I agree, but the more attention the harder it will be for them to sell them. It's being put on the dairy groups on FB, here, on CL, the local news, and crime stoppers- so far.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

it's NEVER ok!! my livelihood doesn't come from farming, but many people's do. it's not ok to steal the hard work and time that farmers put into their crops/livestock. i don't care who you are, what you do, or how little you have. it's NEVER ok!!!!! i feel so strongly about this issue. we should bring back cutting off hands for committed robbers! especially for those who steal off farmers!


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

nchen7 said:


> it's NEVER ok!! my livelihood doesn't come from farming, but many people's do. it's not ok to steal the hard work and time that farmers put into their crops/livestock. i don't care who you are, what you do, or how little you have. it's NEVER ok!!!!! i feel so strongly about this issue. we should bring back cutting off hands for committed robbers! especially for those who steal off farmers!


A hundred years ago you got hung for stealing livestock!! Just sayin!!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

didn't the romans also cut off hands?

i heard from someone that in Trinidad, if you're caught stealing from a farm, you're put to jail, but also made to work off your theft on a farm. the farmers can come and pick who they want to work for them (probably chain gang style or with supervision of a cop or two).

here in Barbados, it's kind of a joke if you steal off a farm. one of the largest cattle farmers on the island had video of 3 men stealing cows off their farm...and these guys got like 30 days each in jail. terrible....no protection for farmers, then people here complain there's not enough local food (most food is imported). absolutely terrible!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Yes I believe the romans did cut off hands as many other places do. 
30 days! that's bs, but that's probably what would happen here to. Oh let's not forget the restitution that might get ordered to pay, which usually doesn't because the people don't work and know they won't get put back in jail more often than not because of over crowding.
I think chain gang style work would be fine! Some may not agree, but there were hangings and what not and people knew that. Now more criminals than not will tell you they know how far they can push something and get away with it.
I put this out there in hopes some of our AK people would see it and maybe she could recoup her animals. It's just horrible.


----------



## elchivito (Apr 18, 2010)

Are there livestock auctions in AK? That'd be where I'd be watching.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

They might sell them out of the country.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Not sure on the auctions, but being that the news channel also ran a blip about it, I'm sure they have contacted them as well. I know they are contacting anyone and everyone they can.


----------



## LuvmyGoaties (Mar 9, 2010)

Have them contact NetPosse http://netposse.com/welcome.asp. NetPosse lists stolen horses and farm equipment - I'm sure they would list goats also. When someone lists with them they send e-mail alerts out and post on face book. They also have a link to a flyer about the stolen animals that can be printed and posted around at feed stores etc. They have volunteers that frequent auctions all over the country looking for animals that they have listed.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

thank you I sent her a message. That is a pretty cool group!


----------

